# Home boarding



## Sarah Willcox (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello,

I've nearly done everything that I need to get my licence apart from the preventative health care plan, that I need to get stamped and signed by a vet.
However I'm struggling, would anyone be able to help me with this, what exactly do I need to put in it? If I could get some examples that would be great, obviously I wouldn't copy, just so I get an idea 

Tia
Sarah


----------

